# Uses of Carmex for pond clean-up



## Richard Halstead (Apr 20, 2005)

Anyone have experience using Carmex for pond cleaning?


----------



## Golddogs (Feb 3, 2004)

Richard Halstead said:


> Anyone have experience using Carmex for pond cleaning?


I have used it for chapped lips, but it would take an awful lot of those little jars to clean a pond.


----------



## Richard Halstead (Apr 20, 2005)

Richard Halstead said:


> Anyone have experience using Carmex for pond cleaning?



The banks or shore line is getting chapped from the water lapping the edges.

Has anyone used barley straw for algae control or other products?


----------



## Udder Brudder (Jan 15, 2003)

Karmex is a good herbicide. However it has been said that it does have cancer causing agents in it. You may check with your county agent. They may have something better....UB


----------



## Bill Watson (Jul 13, 2005)

Richard, Twenty five years ago I did chemical research on Auburn's experiment station. I would be VERY careful what I put in the water I put my dogs in. UB has very good advice- he is smarter than he looks!!!! Hehehehe. Do check with your county agent, then if things go bad your lawyer has one more fellow to sue other than the chemical co.

It might have a bad effect on Brown Dogs anyhow. Bill
________
Web Shows


----------



## George C. Tull (Aug 25, 2006)

What about the dye stuff folks put in ponds for growth control, is that safe??? 
Or, is that what ya'll talkin' 'bout?


----------



## Richard Halstead (Apr 20, 2005)

Bill Watson said:


> It might have a bad effect on Brown Dogs anyhow. Bill


Bill we might bleached chocolates aka SILVERS

might try barley straw to suppress algae, we have used SONAR for weeds effective but costs...alot


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Carmex (Karmex) is/was a cotton herbicide, it is VERY effective in controlling pond weeds (both submersed and above water) but it also can kill fish and dogs should probably NOT be in the water for an unspecified period of time, given the potential link between herbicide exposure and the increased risk of cancer I have chosen to tolerate pond weeds and algae rather than expose my dogs to a potential carcinogen.


----------



## Illinois Bob (Feb 3, 2007)

Richard Halstead said:


> The banks or shore line is getting chapped from the water lapping the edges.
> 
> Has anyone used barley straw for algae control or other products?


The owner of the pheasant club that I belong to uses barley straw in his pond.I was impressed with how well it did.While most of the other ponds that I have access to were choked with algae last year,his was still clear through the summer.


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

We use to use Dunn's fishfarm to help with weeds and algae . I know we used sterile carp for weeds and a black dye for algae...didnt kill the fish and if your dog is the right color the dye wont be an issue. 

http://www.dunnsfishfarm.com/algae_solutions.htm


----------



## Golddogs (Feb 3, 2004)

Richard Halstead said:


> The banks or shore line is getting chapped from the water lapping the edges.
> 
> Has anyone used barley straw for algae control or other products?


Richard, I have seen bubblers used very effectivly. Moving the water seems to be the key.

Another thing I saw was a water pump re-circulating the pond water creating a small current. I would guess that would be less costly then chemicals.


----------



## Keith Holsted (Jul 17, 2003)

"Reward" is very good aquatic herbicide.


----------



## Joe Martin (Feb 1, 2006)

I've used chelated copper (Cutrine Plus is one brand) with pretty good luck on algae. It does dye the water blue, but it's fairly safe. It can be used in commercial fish farms and the water is actually drinkable after treatment. I think that there is some problems for fish during spawning season if used at higher concentrations. It's best to get on the problem fast, before there is much infestation.

I've also had good luck with Reward as Keith mentioned. Its a diquat product, pretty strong and not available every where. The water I treat is in SC and I usually do it early in spring at the end of our training in the south.

Joe


----------



## Richard Halstead (Apr 20, 2005)

We have used Sonar in the past for weed control both submerged and emerged and am seeking a safer alternative. There is a newer product released last year, Whitecap, with the same active ingredient and concentration as Sonar. 

The problem is exacerbated by the large amount of goose droppings from the giant Canada geese that frequent the property. We have tried the Aqua Shade to eliminate sunlight for plant growth, but seemed ineffective.

Whitecap is lower cost and needs to be checked out, anyone using this product?


----------

